# British Mohair Spinners, Bradford



## makrin (Dec 8, 2009)

This is my first urbex post, so hope it's ok. I hope to add to this with more pictures when I get back there and snap some.

British Mohair Spinners, Bradford, West Yorkshire.

EDIT:
British Mohair Spnners Ltd - Midland Mill
How the site may look when it's rebuilt - http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/1790760.How_Midland_Mill_site_may_look/
And another report on how it may look - http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....630048.__35m_mills_scheme_set_to_be_approved/

"_Midland Mills, which has been vacant since 2001, is a two acre site
comprising three, Grade II listed buildings which date back to the 19th
century._" - bradfordnewcity.com

"_This part demolished grade II listed mill in the heart of Bradford was originally built in 1871 and was home to British Mohair Suppliers (Mohair is a type of wool made from the hair of a goat) – it closed around 2001 and has since been part demolished to make way for a £35 million pound mixed residential/commercial complex._"

Here's a nice flash movie of what this place could look like in the future - http://www.ads-designs.com/animation/midlandmills.html




I've often walked passed this place and wondered what it's like inside, so recently I made a visit, and boy was it a mistake!


Near the entrance, someone has setup camp. I knocked on the 'door' and said hello, but it would seem they were out 






Walking up from the entrance, this is the back view to the BMS Ltd building, with the Conditioning House in the background.





Inside the ground floor warehouse in the right-side wing









Front view of the right-wing, looking to the above two pictures





This is the main part of the building, quite a big place





An old lift in one of the main entrances. I took a closer look, and the moment I set foot (just one foot!) the lift dropped about 5 inches, scared the life out of me, and make a real noise too 





Inside the main door, a notice from 1994





"_I've got four names me_"







Now for the interesting part, and the reason for no interior shots.

As I made my way in, though a hole in a door (about 2ft wide and 3ft high) I made my way up the stairs and unfortunately all the doors leading to the floors were blocked off, so I carried on, climbing the stairs up to the 4th floor.

So, at this point, I noticed that the entrance to the 4th floor was wide open, no door... nothing, great!
At this point, I was a little tired from climbing the stairs so I took it easy, and poked my head around the corner to have a look in, and this is where the **** really hit the fan.

My eyes immediately locked onto about 6 (maybe 7 or 8) guys sat on a worn out sofa with needles in their arms, jacking up. Now at this point, the adrenaline kicked in, my heart rate doubled and my palms got sweaty.
After what seemed like an eternity looking at these guys (probably only 2 seconds at most), some glass under my foot cracked, and one of the guys looked up, and gave me the stare of death, literally.

This skinny white guy with little to no hair started to scram like I'd just killed his mother and needless to say, they all looked up and saw me stood there with my back-pack in one hand, a big shiny camera in the other, and me, looking a little sorry for myself.
As you can imagine, I damn near wet my pants, in fact, if I had needed the toilet, it would have happened there and then.

At this point, I ran back down the first flight of stairs, gripping onto my gear for dear life and I heard them running across the floor to the glass where I had just been standing - I picked up the pace, started to jump 5, 6 steps at a time.
I got back to the door, and the hole in it where I had got in; I threw my back-pack out, threw the camera (along with the flash attached, and a brand new lens I had bought not 20 minutes before) into a bush, ripped off my jacket and dived head first through the hole and ran like the clappers (Forest Gump wouldn't have had anything on me!).

I ran through the courtyard, over some walls, through bushes and down the main road straight into Currys where I pretended to look at TVs, just so I could calm down.

So, in all, that's why there is a shortage of inside pictures lol


----------



## mexico75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats quite a story bud, and highlights well the dangers UE poses. Anyway on a lighter note you weren't missing anything it's pretty crap in there TBH, but Conditioning house is in a different league, get your self in there its great


----------



## makrin (Dec 8, 2009)

I had a walk around the outside of that place, seen some of the pictures posted around the web and it looks pretty cool, but could I find a way in? Could I buggery lol
Plus there were a few people stood outside the office next door giving me evil looks, so thought I'd give a miss, for now


----------



## Timmy (Dec 9, 2009)

the story i have just read made my hairs stand up... then i shat myself as soon as i heard a cat fight on my dads mac (talking to a friend on that skype) lol bad timing eh?

thats why im not soo keen on going in to a building like that solo... prefer to go with a friend as a back up

but not bad for a bit of fun i guess


----------



## pixy-lajla (Dec 9, 2009)

EEK! flippin scag heads....hate em with a vengeance!:icon_evil

Great pics mind......

I`m new to West Yorkshire and have yet to find places worth exploring...it will probably be old farmhouses round here...all the industrial buildings in use, or flattened for supermarkets!


----------



## makrin (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll have to find some local folk to trek around with, I don't fancy exploring some old building on my own again :no:


----------



## tommo (Dec 9, 2009)

at least its a nice size building, the contents might not be great but i am sure its worth a walk round to see some time,

cheers for sharing


----------



## cgull123 (Dec 9, 2009)

Makrin - my advice would be to go early morning. I always go alone and as early as possible, not had any problems with the type of low-life you did, but theres always a first time! Early also makes mooching about easier, as theres less people around. Keep explorin....


----------



## makrin (Dec 10, 2009)

Not a bad idea, but I think whatever time I visit a place, I'll take someone with me... just in case. I can run faster


----------



## mexico75 (Dec 10, 2009)

cgull123 said:


> Makrin - my advice would be to go early morning.



Yeah, thats good advice and early Sunday morning is when I do most of my exploring, less chance of running into chavs or random members of the public.


----------



## croiz (Dec 14, 2009)

Aye, you can pretty much guarantee smack heads or winos in most buildings in Bratfud. Most of them leave you alone, especially if you're in a pair and it doesn't look like you have owt to nick. Gimme a shout sometime if you're stuck for someone to 'splore with.


----------

